# Applying for citizenship through a grandparents



## RandomGRK (Jun 11, 2014)

Hi all

My girlfriend is looking to apply for citizenship through her grandparents.

Both Grandmother and Grandfather were born in Greece and she has all the required documents. 


Birth certificates
Marriage certifcates
Old passports
Grandfathers death certificate

Is there anything else she might need other than her documents? 

She is in the US in Philadelphia. 

Any idea how long this might take?

Thanks


----------

